# how can i build a cheap snake rack?



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2011)

i need help! im trying to find a way to make a cheap but good snake rack i have look throw many plans but cant find any that i want to use. PLEASE HELP


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i need help! im trying to find a way to make a cheap but good snake rack i have look throw many plans but cant find any that i want to use. PLEASE HELP


depends on what you have a hand such as, tools, raw materials, equipment. 

cheapest is to use stuff you already have and adapt it!

depends on your requirements

but say a

8x4 sheet of plywood from B&Q £25- do a drawing of the cuts and get them to cut for free.

bag of screws £5

thermostat- personally i use pulse stats £40

heat source (either a mat/strip per level or a cable +tape) depends on tub size and quantity, but let say you are gonna use large rub say 33s and 11x11 mats......6 shelves

6-rubs £80
6 mats £66
6 digi thermometer £18
6 bowls £6
1 6 way plug extension £10

£250 

of course if you have some of the stuff, use cheaper parts etc price comes down
: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

hellocharlieboy said:


> depends on what you have a hand such as, tools, raw materials, equipment.
> 
> cheapest is to use stuff you already have and adapt it!
> 
> ...




Be even cheaper to get the Pax wardrobe frame & shelves from Ikea & use heat cable & maybe the Ikea Kompliment tubs too :2thumb:. Will probably work out at half the price of the rack you have quoted for :whistling2:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and even cheaper if you get a pax from the damamged and end on line section.

got my snakes in an ivar shelf thingie.
8 levels and adjustable for diff sized rubs


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Be even cheaper to get the Pax wardrobe frame & shelves from Ikea & use heat cable & maybe the Ikea Kompliment tubs too :2thumb:. Will probably work out at half the price of the rack you have quoted for :whistling2:.


Hi,
just had a quick look on the ikea website, do you just buy the wardrobe carcase and extra shelves? looked at even the cheapest wardrobe and that was £75 (assume carcase and say 5 shelves is less?).

Agree, as said cheaper components(mat stat/cable/cheaper tubs) could bring the cost down as could having some parts already .

I would think making the actual rack, (excluding other parts) would still be a lot cheaper buying a sheet of plywood/screws and a piece of backboard. Also think 18mm plywood will be a lot stronger than melamine/chipboard.......max £40 

Would need to maybe factor in a coat of varnish and time, but I believe you still need to drill holes for extra shelving on the pax.

ikea tubs komp/salma are a good cost effective option if a lidless rack, but they are not as secure as rubs with the lids on, maybe a happy medium would be something like a Contico tub system which also come with lockable lids......personally dont think you can beat rubs for a couple of extra ££ along with pulse stats and mats


happy new year herpers!


----------

